# Forum Home Renovation Tiling  Tiling over Timber floor

## nitrodrops

Hi All, 
I intend to lay tiles for my Townhouse.  
Q1.) Upper floor of my townhouse is made of timber. Do i need to lay "Underlay" or "Villaboard" 1st before laying the tiles? Or can i use cement to replace "Underlay" or "Villaboard"? 
Q2.) Kitchen is linked to my living room. Currently Kitchen area is already tilted. I plan to lay the new tiles on top of the existing tiles. Once i lay new tiles on the living room, kitchen area will be higher than the living room. Again, do i need to ay "Underlay" or "Villaboard" to raise the tiles for the living room, to make it even with the kitchen area? 
Much appreciated for any kind replies. 
Cheers
Nit

----------


## stevoh741

use a tile underlay - like villaboard but thicker. Much quicker easier and cleaner than trying to put down a concrete screed.

----------


## Gooner

Tile underlay and use a flexible tile adhesive. If you ring Ardex tech support they would point you in the right direction on what products to use including grouting.

----------


## Oldsaltoz

The total depth of your kitchen tiles will be 15 to 20 mm depending on the thickness of the original tile and allowing 4 mm for glue, tiling over them could take you up to 40 mm above the rest of the floor. 
So you need to measure the depth of the existing tiles, add the thickness of the new tile plus 4 mm for glue to determine what thickness the new sheeting will have to be.  
Hope this helps. :Wink:

----------


## OldBugman

removed for own topic

----------


## nitrodrops

Big Thanks to all mates for replying with so much constructive information.

----------


## nitrodrops

Hi All, 
1.) realised my laundry area, the bottom of the wall is tilted. Shall i (a) lay the new tiles over it? or should i (b) remove the existing tiles followed by laying new tiles 
Going option a, the new tiles will not be even with the wooden edge.
Going option b, i am scared i need to do repainting again 
2.) also for dishwasher, do i need to get a Plumber to remove it & reconnect it?  
Much appreciated for any kind advices. 
Cheers
Nit

----------


## Oldsaltoz

Hi Nit, 
Not sure I fully understand but advise the following. 
Any upstairs areas must have the full floor and wall to floor joints waterproofed over the tile underlay. 
When re-tiling a floor you must remove the skirt tiles, you can avoid repainting the walls by adding a few mm the skirt tile height. 
Any areas that have a fall like your laundry area Must still have a fall after refurbishing, this ensures proper drainage.  
To disconnect your dishwasher, pull it out and tip it forward, you will find connections on the underside, no special tools or licence required. 
Avagoodweekend...... :Wink 1:

----------


## nitrodrops

> Hi Nit, 
> Not sure I fully understand but advise the following. 
> Any upstairs areas must have the full floor and wall to floor joints waterproofed over the tile underlay. 
> When re-tiling a floor you must remove the skirt tiles, you can avoid repainting the walls by adding a few mm the skirt tile height. 
> Any areas that have a fall like your laundry area Must still have a fall after refurbishing, this ensures proper drainage.  
> Avagoodweekend......

  Mate, thnx for your quick reply. Unfortunately, i am a abit lost. Perhaps i didnt phrase my question properly. 
As attached. Those vertical tiles at the bottom of the wall (Laundry area). 
1.) Shall i lay the new tiles over the existing vertical tiles?
2.) Remove the existing vertical tiles & lay the new one? 
Going option 1, as shown on the circled area. the extra thickness will not be even with the edge of the passage door. Dont know how to describe it, the edge which is made up of wood, for the door to close. 
Going option 2, i am afraid after removing the existing tiles, i might have to do some touch up on painting, for example the dried paint peeling off when the existing tiles are removed. 
Pardon me for my phrasing, a newbie trying to learn tiling here. And thank you so much for your patience.

----------


## Oldsaltoz

If you go option 2 the replacement tile will be flush at the entry. 
Make sure you run a sharp blade along the top of the old wall tile before starting to remove them, this will reduce the chance of any paint damage. 
Replace the old wall tile with tiles about 10 mm taller, this will hide the old end of tile marks. 
Hope this helps. :Smilie:

----------


## Gooner

:What he said:   
If you run a sharp blade along the top of the tile line, even if you do totally stuff up the plasterboard when removing the tiles you could simply (and easily) replace that damaged plasterboard with villaboard or similar. Better surface to tile on anyway.

----------

